# cancelarie



## raluca_ene14

Care ar fi corespondentul in limba engleza pentru cuvantul "cancelarie?" - cancelaria profesorilor?
multumesc


----------



## anto33

Bună, 
Eu cred că teachers' room.


----------



## raluca_ene14

anto33 said:


> Bună,
> Eu cred că teachers' room.



Multumesc frumos!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

I think you could also try "teachers' lounge".


----------



## khristin

I would go with _staff room_...that's what we use in Canada for "cancelarie". Hope that helps ))


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos pentru răspunsuri!
Cu drag,
Raluca


----------

